# First bath



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Morning everyone, 
Sorry if this has been asked before but wondered when it's ok to give Obi his first bath? Any tips you can share? Did you use dog shampoo or human? Reason I ask is because the breeder I got him from said she didn't like to use dog shampoo as it was too harsh for their coat and she used Tresemme? 

Many thanks
Clare


----------



## flounder (Apr 26, 2011)

Good question Clare. I was wondering that too as I presume its best to get pup used to having baths as early as possible. I went out and bought a puppy shampoo but I know my friend uses baby shampoo on her dog (he's a Havanese) so I too will be interested to hear our experienced owners replies .


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought some puppy shampoo too. Lots of people on here say to start bathing them when they are little so they get used to it (and they will have been bathed by their breeders - when we bred puppies they would roll around in the poo when they were tiny and we had to bathe them every day) but my vet says NOT to bathe them....

Which do we do...? I haven't bathed Noodle yet and she doesn't smell at all (well, only of the nice puppy smell) and her fur is lovely and fluffy. We have a daily brush (although she seems to think this is a big game of maul-the-brush).

Thanks!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

When Rosie was 9 weeks old, she pooped all over herself in her cage (part of her dietary 'issues'!) and I had to wash her and I used a tiny bit of washing up liquid because I had nothing else to hand. I mentioned it to our vet and she said use baby shampoo, because normal human shampoo (and washing up liquid!) is too harsh for them. 

However, you should maybe search the forum for the discussions on Tropiclean, because everyone's been getting excited about their products and I think they do shampoo too.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

I've got some Tropiclean - but just wondering whether to use it when she doesn't look/smell as though she actually needs a wash! I'm a bit bored though - so maybe I'll give her a bath just to see what happens!!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Done. She hated it!! And has now gone totally bonkers!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

If they are a bit smelly but you don't want to bath them then the doggy wipes or sprays are quite good for a bit of a freshen-up. And they always go crazy after a bath - it's a mad half-hour time


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, that made me giggle! Yes, Rosie goes bananas ofter a bath! I either let her go, if it's sunny, or I wrap her up in a towel and cuddle her dry. I get the feeling she's screaming "Get off me Mum!" inside her head when I do that, but she is trapped!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHA, if they don't go bonkers it takes longer to dry...lol. by the third bath noodle will be better.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LMAO!!!! YOU HAVE A WET NOODLE!!!! hhehehheheheh


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

HA! 

Clare, I'm so sorry! I seem to have taken over your thread - but hopefully some more experienced owners will be able to answer your question shortly.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I bathed Lady on day two after getting her, Kendal bathed one of her lot on day one too. I used a puppy shampoo as I have heard it is PH balanced for them, and tear free....bathe them when they need it, if they don't don't worry about it they will get dirty and need it soon enough


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

What did you think of the Tropiclean product? I dread to ask really, as I placed an order for £20-odd pounds worth of the stuff last night, so I'm hoping it's fab!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't have experience of anything else - and she wasn't dirty or in need of a wash in the first place, but it lathered up nicely and smells really nice. She's nice and fluffy and smells clean and fresh!!


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> LMAO!!!! YOU HAVE A WET NOODLE!!!! hhehehheheheh


hahahhaa!!!! :smile:


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I used puppy shampoo on mine the second day we had them as I knew it was something they would have to get used to !
I now use baby shampoo in between their trips to the groomers, they both love a bath and Scamp will run upstairs whenever he hears the bath running now, even when its not for him !!
I also used the hairdryer on them to get them used to it, Rascal loves it and rolls around like a right old tart !! Scamp didn't like it at first and barked a lot but he is getting better, he seems to think its a game.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo grew up in my sisters room, and her first bath was at 3 weeks when a litter mate somehow managed to get poop on her head while we were gone. 

So any age is ok, just use a human baby shampoo if the pups under 12 weeks. 



> Did you use dog shampoo or human?


I use dawn dish soap if the fur gets stained (on the legs mostly) or if they get fleas, main 'n tail (walmart) for normal stuff washing. I also put some very cheap coconut conditioner on them down their spine because it smells so good! I also have medicated shampoo and oatmeal shapoo on hand for any irritation. 



> Reason I ask is because the breeder I got him from said she didn't like to use dog shampoo as it was too harsh for their coat and she used Tresemme?


I think she's being a bit extreme.  Dog shampoos come in many verities, and the majority are helpful to their coats and can be used often without a problem. If your worried, use a oatmeal wash, it's very gentle. I think getting Tresemme for a dog is a waste of money, better to spend it on gas to get you and your pup to a park or class!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my mums cavelear was bathed in vosene the day before her wedding. 

i have used huma shampoo and conditoners on my girls if we had nothing els in the house


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

The breeder I am getting my puppy from puts her dog in the shower with her every other week so I was planning to do the same. Glad you asked about the shampoo thing as I was just going to use mine - will buy some baby shampoo and see how we go. Once I get Holly home will keep you posted about the shower thing.

Good luck x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi - there was quite a thread about this some time ago and it is not recommended to use human shampoo - can't remember all the issues. I used Groomers puppy shampoo when she was tiny but it seemed to make her itch, so I tried Scruffy Chops, a natural based shampoo and conditioner, it was lovely but left her fur soft and matted more easily. Then I used Groomers Evening Primrose and that is fine with their conditioner but I am going to try the Tropiclean as it is a natural based product.

I bath her more often than I would like - she seems to get smelly - she is very active and runs like crazy around the fields and loves to roll in all the smells up there. I try very hard not to bath her more than once a fortnight though. Now she is too big for the sink I use a shampoo spray on the bath. She is totally compliant now and just stands still and waits for it to be over - those cockerpoo expressions speak a million words. Then I bundle her up carry her down stairs in a towel and and let her go crazy in the garden until she is dry - I play ball with her - it takes about half an hour. In the winter i use my hairdryer, and she hates hates hates it! Now the weather is warm I am also having her professionally groomed once every two months to keep her hair a reasonable length. It is all good fun.
xx


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi everyone. I use Johnsons baby shampoo to wash Freddy. He smells lovely after his bath! I used to let him dry by himself, but when I had he groomed recently, the lady told me to get him dry asap so that matts don't form.

I now lay him on my lap and blow dry his hair with the hairdryer. My kids say that Freddy is having a spa/pamper day!!

He didn't like it to start with but now, I put some relaxing music on (  ) and he generally falls asleep whilst I am drying him!

Where do you get the Tropiclean dog shampoo from just out of interest?


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi. I've ordered my Tropiclean from rlpetproducts on the Internet. Seemed to be one of the few uk suppliers - prices reasonable.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

This is the website: http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/store/cats/brands/tropi-clean/

It doesn't affect spot-ons or flea sprays. I'm not sure if human products do...?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. The wet Noodle was funny and no worries Newbie!

Well, I decided to go ahead and bath Obi and used baby shampoo as I had some in the house. He seemed to like it, yeh! I was prepared for the bonkers bit but it didn't happen (secretly disappointed), just cuddled him in a towel and then brushed outside as it was a warm day. Must try the hair dryer on him next time so he gets used to that. 

Seems like Tropiclean is the top recommendation so might get some of that, thanks all.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Is weekly too often to bath? Poppy's legs and rear end especially start to get a bit smelly after a week or so, and using the Tropiclean products her fur looks and feels lovely after a bath - which she doesn't mind having. Not sure she's too keen on the hair dryer though - will have to try the music like Natasha! Don't want to do her any harm, but its nice having a clean pup for a Saturday morning lie-in cuddle after a Friday night bath!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

bathed both of mine weekly when they were little and used dryer to get them used to it !
Rascal now runs upstairs when he hears anyone using the hairdryer as he loves it ! Scamp isn't quite so keen on the dryer, he lets me dry him but he barks at it.
However he loves water and gets in the bath with no water in it !! LOL - just waiting for the day when he surprises one of my teenage sons by joining them in the bath !


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy has a bath with baby shampoo at least once a month more often if she has been rolling about something a bit smelly, and occasional rinse to get ride of the salt as she loves to go in the sea.
Years ago we had a Doberman with dry skin the Vet recommended using Head and Shoulders, and it did work.


----------

